# Hawk Moth species ID please



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi

We saw this Hawk Moth when in Turkey, it was huge, about the size of my hand.

Does anyone know what sort it is? I have searched for ages online but the closest I have found is the Elephant Hawk Moth, but this is green & pink & our one was a light brown.


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

I think it might be a Levant Hawkmoth (Theretra Alecto).


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Excellent, thats the one!

It was very pretty, looked like a bird


----------



## hollydominique (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, I love moths


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice looking moth there.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Testudo Man said:


> Nice looking moth there.


:2thumb:


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

This moth looks just like a larger version (although different colour) of our own Elephant Hawk-moth.Although having looked on the net it appears not to belong to the same sub family (Macroglossinae)
There doesn't seem to be any confirmed UK records.Would be great to find one of these in my garden.
Good pics by the way.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah I thought it was an Elephant Hawk Moth, but not the same colour.

This was found is Turkey, and is was HUGE... so pretty


----------

